# snow for Iowa late this week (whos betting)



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

for all the Iowa boys in here who's a betting man and wants to bet on what we get thursday thru Sun?? 
I'll bet $10 that its all rain again, they have all ready move the temp up from 35degrees to 44 degress for thursday and and saying only rain fri and flurries the rest of the week and weekend!!

All right kids whos all in for betting 
bets close at 6pm weds night


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

i will take that bet 3-7in by mon pm 

what are we betting for


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

for the above amount, that or lunch at hooters monday loser buys

And the temps are still risen 44 for a high now for thursday 

I hate to be a downer but look at what its done so far, same crap they where sayin back in NOV tones of snow cold temps and woopsie big f--- miss to the south!!!
I say we just get the ice thursday in to friday morn and thats it.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

littleo92;350456 said:


> for the above amount, that or lunch at hooters monday loser buys


Why dont ya wait on that hooters idea til end of winter? There seems to be alot of Iowa guys on both sites. Maybe finally we could do an Iowa meet?


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

William B.;350670 said:


> Why dont ya wait on that hooters idea til end of winter? There seems to be alot of Iowa guys on both sites. Maybe finally we could do an Iowa meet?


lets do it im in littleo92 will buy when i win my bet lol


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

ha, ha, jce4isu those how laughs last always wins,
there move the snow further south my the minute all take the nill to none still 3 days out


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Why do I have this feeling that we are getting all worked up over nothin??:crying: :crying:


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

i can almost taste those wings good thing too i will need it after i push all of that snow


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I smell victory in the air for the littleo camp,  


 As I said before I hate to be a debbie downer but the dew points are going to keep sliding south along with the precip I looked at NOAA's site and the dew is only going to be in the 10 to maybe 20 range which means way to cooled and dry air, 

I see this one slipping away again to the south,

I hate this state more and more, wish I live in the north east where you do not have to relie on the low and high fronts to pass by , they get lake affect,:angry:


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

*Iowa*

I see you guys are talking about having an Iowa meet sometime. I would be in for that, especially at Hooters!!! Lets just set a day and time. Hell, everyone else on here does it, why not Iowa! Let is snow


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

johndeereguy;351607 said:


> I see you guys are talking about having an Iowa meet sometime. I would be in for that, especially at Hooters!!! Lets just set a day and time. Hell, everyone else on here does it, why not Iowa! Let is snow


what part of iowa r u from


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

littleo92;351476 said:


> I smell victory in the air for the littleo camp,
> 
> As I said before I hate to be a debbie downer but the dew points are going to keep sliding south along with the precip I looked at NOAA's site and the dew is only going to be in the 10 to maybe 20 range which means way to cooled and dry air,
> 
> ...


what color is your dodge is it blue and your chevy maroon ??


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

looks like we have a winner payup payup


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Close, The dodge is blue with a gray bottom and the chey is gray with a meyers spreader on the back of it. was out 16 hours sun into mon morn to much drifting plus I do not think the other half of the party pulled his wieght!!!! :realmad: then another 5 mon night because of the drifting again like those call back clean ups$$$$ blow wind blow, makes up for a ****** season!!

You one day the day at has to be on the weekend, Work in the afternoon at my full time job.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

are you a framer i know i saw 2 trcks chevy and a dodge at job site by us both had boss mounts over on wickham dr in johnston


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Nope I work for john deere in ankeny you where home pretty early i see on one of your post monday morning. heck I was just getting to my 4 place by then partner was not pulling his share

I think we have talk on the other snow forum about me needing some help, but your trucks where to big to do the town homes I needed help in, I may be picking up a few small parking lots if you are still looking for a few more hours of work?? its in the early stages right now. this guys not happy with his large mowing service thats doing it all now. crappy quality, thats what happens when you try to get big and forget about the quality . thats why I started doing this on the side and have been getting a little bigger every year that way I can keep the quailty in check!!! hope to go full time in 08'


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

i could aways use work i was home cuz my v plow broke a line and gave a buddy my spare who do you deal with on your boss hawkeye


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Ya same hawkeye, I was thinking a head this time, bought a few extra lines friday, but was lucky enough not to have to use them, seams to happen to me that **** breaks and I do not have a spare not this time:realmad: . 

let pm your number well talk about those jobs my partner and I may get!!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

You guys hearing anything about this weekend? I've heard a chance of 1-3 Sturday and Sunday.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

lets hope i didnt make much last snow cuz my plow was messed up


----------

